# Anti-seize for carbon?



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm building up a carbon frame with a dropper post by ks. They recommend that you use anti-seize on it. Can I use something from Home Depot or Auto Zone? If so, what brand do you recommend? 

Where else are you using this stuff at on a carbon frame? Bb, headset? 

Thanks, Fahn


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Not a carbon guy, but wouldn't you use carbon assembly paste?


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Idk if there's a difference between c2c vs c2alu... I bought some past from Amazon though. I hope it works.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Anti-seize lubricants vary in the application, but for most general purposes, it does not matter. Any of the anti-seize lubricants found locally will be perfectly compatible. 

The differences in anti-seize lubricants are generally in place for the variable specific contact metals under high temperatures, high pressure or both high temps and high pressure. Molybdenum Disulphide, graphite, copper, nickle and aluminum are the most common components. Graphite acts as both a lubricant and an electrical conductor.

The copper, nickle and aluminum are largely for high temperature applications. Probably not necessary for a bike. Molybdenum Disulphide is the predominate anti-corrosive agent and high pressure lubricant. 

The specifications for any automotive or industrial anti-seize lubricant application will grossly exceed any necessary application specification found on a bike.


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

You'll look like the tinman in no time with that stuff..... I use it multiple times a day at work some days it seems that's home on the couch when I get there.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

So here's why I'm really asking this. I pressed in a pf92 bb into my Spartan carbon frame. The new cranks require a different bb. I hammered them out and it wasn't easy, even though I used all proper tools. I didn't apply any grease or anything to it originally. With dirt, dust and water finding its way into all nooks and crannies on bikes, corrosion will build up on the bb somehow. I'm certain that in a year or three, it will be a real ***** to remove since the shell is made of aluminum (not plastic). I don't think that carbon paste, which has grit inside of it is necessary for this specific application. Would grease work best here? Does grease have an effect on the carbon? 
Thanks, Fahn


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Your questions are most appropriate.

Conventional grease should not be a problem with carbon contact. Carbon paste is not what you need for bearing installation. As a rule, I usually apply a thin layer of grease on the exterior outer race when pressing bearings. 

I suspect that CustomFab could chime in if he sees this and add some comments if necessary.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have used anti-fretting assembly paste in very limited situations, none of which were bicycle applications. While I believe this could be acceptable as you've described, it was specifically used it to prevent fretting corrosion between metal surfaces in loose fit arrangements where the fit tolerances between two surfaces were beyond specifications or limits. Fretting corrosion is caused by very slight oscillations, vibrations or movement between bearing surfaces.


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

You mentioned hammering the bearings out. My first thought is have a shop install the BB properly. You don't hammer on a carbon frame. Use a stand that holds the frame by the BB, ala Park PR-20, PR-21. Or the discontinued PRS-23. Use a press to install the cups/bearings. And maybe some grease. If properly installed you shouldn't have any issues. I use Parks BBP-1 for installing BB's


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

oberwil said:


> You mentioned hammering the bearings out. My first thought is have a shop install the BB properly. You don't hammer on a carbon frame. Use a stand that holds the frame by the BB, ala Park PR-20, PR-21. Or the discontinued PRS-23. Use a press to install the cups/bearings. And maybe some grease. If properly installed you shouldn't have any issues. I use Parks BBP-1 for installing BB's


I used the proper tools to install and remove the bearings. Park headset press with the proper bushings and the Park bbt-90 to remove the BB. Fwiw, the bbt-90 comes with a set of spacers that fit into the 26mm BB bearings to press them in. These tools are specific for installation and removal of BB's.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi there, Regarding copper paste (anti seize compound) I’ve used it many times with titanium and it works great in stopping squeaks on things like seat posts. As far as carbon to metal is concerned, for instance with the dreaded bottom bracket squeak I suggest ….forget it. Copper paste is somewhat aggressive and I reckon that carbon friction and copper paste don’t like each other. I’m also a little worried about lock tight on carbon surfaces. To conclude, stick to special grease which has been specifically been developed for carbon surfaces and invest in a torque wrench to ensure tight but not destructive tightening.


----------

